# GEMS Wellington education standards



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Am trying to decide for a school for my 4 year old and checked Wellington and some of the Indian schools. In comparison the fees are 4 times of Delhi private school. 

Anyone has done the research on why the difference and any recommendations.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Off the top of my head....the education system is different. Delhi Private School is probably ICSE/CBSE board and Wellington I am presuming is British curriculum.
Their facilities will be different and level of teaching will be different too.

Where are you based and what's your budget for school fees? There are a lot of good schools spread all over Dubai and perhaps the KHDA school report might help you. Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | KHDA News


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks deb for the link... I will check that out
I am trying to determine the budget


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're welcome. Do we know each other?


----------



## sarin61 (Jan 27, 2011)

We met once or twice in a forum movie night back in April or may. My name is srini


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah yes, Srini  Sorry hard to keep up with the forum names. Good luck with the school search.


----------

